# File Size larger than 512 mb can't open



## jpasseri (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a Word file that it says is too big to open (Word 2007)


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Might help if you gave us a few more details ....

1) Operating system running on your computer?

2) Version of MS-Word that you are using and is it current as far as updates and service packs are concerned?

3) Can you open other MS-Word documents on your computer with no problem?

4) Was this a file that you had just previously created or edited on your computer and saved it? If not, where did the file come from?

5) Does the file size seem correct for what is contained in the document?


----------



## jpasseri (Feb 14, 2011)

1) windows vista
2) word 2007 
3) no problem opening any word document
4) a document i've opened and saved to very often. Mostly pictures and some text.
5) the size is correct


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Looks like 512 MB is the limit:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/211489

moper


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What do you have in this document that makes it so large?

Where did you get this Word document?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I am not familiar specifically with Word 2007. Have you tried the "Open and Repair" function?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/893672


----------



## jpasseri (Feb 14, 2011)

I tried it but it won't open it; so it can't repair it. The same message appears about the file being too big.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

You may need to use a different program to deal with the file. Libreoffice is the current open source program that is advertised as being compatible with MS Word files.

http://www.libreoffice.org/


----------



## jpasseri (Feb 14, 2011)

I've tried that and it opens it. It gives me most of the text but it doesn't give me all of the images (only a small percentage of them).


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Have you tried cutting and pasting what you can into another doc to reduce the file size?
You should make a copy of it if you have the disc space just in case of a problem with doing that.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

I'm guessing that you've been working on this file for quite a long time, have you never made a copy of it?

I'm also guessing that somehow the file has become corrupted or damaged in some way. At this point, I would make a copy to experiment on. Mainly to avoid any more damage or corruption to the original.

Another suggestion, however this is pure guesswork, is that Libreoffice, installed on a Linux system, may be able to open the file properly. I would also try Openoffice, despite their similarities, slight differences in code can make a big difference.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

You might google for "ms word files corrupted". Lots of hits/suggestions/programs to deal with it on that search.

MAKE A COPY, PUT IT SOMEWHERE ELSE ON YOUR COMPUTER, PUT A COPY ON A REMOVABLE DRIVE. Put it in your pocket or in your car. IF IT'S IMPORTANT TO YOU, MAKE REDUNDANT BACKUPS.* Edit: DO IT OFTEN, DO IT OFTEN!
*
You've already made the mistake once.


----------



## jpasseri (Feb 14, 2011)

You can't cut and paste into another document unless you can open it first which is the problem.

I didn't copy the file and I should have. However, I didn't know that Word documents had a size limit either which surprised me.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

jpasseri said:


> You can't cut and paste into another document unless you can open it first which is the problem.


I thought you opened it with libreoffice or did I miss something?


----------



## jpasseri (Feb 14, 2011)

I was only able to open part of it with Libreoffice. Most of the images didn't appear.


----------

